# American Pickers Find T-Jet Set's



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

Mike & Frank find some Aurora T-Jet's Track Sets & Car's 
"Coin-Op Kings" S8/Ep16


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

I saw it. It was funny how impressed Mike and Frank were with the guys knowledge. There might be a possible gem in there somewhere but I doubt they'll ever recoup their money without knowing anything. Looked mostly like a lot of junk parts.


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

As the best I could tell Mike bought three complete aurora t-jet set's & 2 or 3 aurora t-jet cases full of body's chassis & part's 
Also a case of aurora a/fx car's.
The owner said there all well used but all well taken care of. 
All the body's looked to be in vary good condition, couldn't really tell about the chassis.

Mike paid $400. for everything.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Right here http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=471290


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Although I haven't seen American Pickers, they don't show it over here, FRG that is. I guess it is similar to storage-, container- and other wars or this show with the "toy king".
What amazes me all the time wth this shows is that they always balance the what they have paid against possible sales return. But most of the time they don't show whether or not they sell the items for that amount. And in the instances wwhere a sale takes place it looks so phoney and staged. Hardly believable.

Just my 5 cent.

Mario


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Mario,
welcome to the world of "REALITY" TV.
it is ALL staged.
camera men running around doesn't leave much to the imagination for those not on the show.
and everyone is paid by producer regardless of outcome.
it is only we/us that lose!

"pickers" are a couple guys who roam the country in their cute Mercedes van and "drop" in on folks with interesting stuff in the yard.
occasionally they get "leads" and so those people know to expect them.
all participants have to sign contracts and get paid beyond what they sell their items for.

good gig if you can get it


----------



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

I finally saw this episode. WOW, he really over paid from what I saw in the pit kits.
maybe there were other cars that were not shown, but I could not have touched for near that price. good luck selling it.

Tom G


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Hey it's just a TV all smoke and mirrors, not real, simply entertainment for those that like that sort of entertainment.

The bad part is some numbnuts that has some used up, worn, broken slot cars in the attack now thinks they are worth big money.

Wow Martha, I have that yellow 917K, I bet it's worth $100 bucks.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

toys in the attic


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Yeah attic


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

alpink said:


> toys in the attic



Good song!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*pickers*

I saw that to way over payed I think.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

alpink said:


> Mario,
> welcome to the world of "REALITY" TV.
> it is ALL staged.
> camera men running around doesn't leave much to the imagination for those not on the show.
> ...


Well, you may be right.
But if it's all "staged", then I'll have to give a call to the "stagers".

They come upon some pretty cool stuff, and I'm glad to watch that instead of "who's got talent".

But feel free to drag us down with every chance you get.

:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*down*



smalltime said:


> Well, you may be right.
> But if it's all "staged", then I'll have to give a call to the "stagers".
> 
> They come upon some pretty cool stuff, and I'm glad to watch that instead of "who's got talent".
> ...


never meant to drag anyone down.
facts is facts

"the emporer has no clothes" !
.:wave:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

mr pink is right

there is no reality TV
just the way it is, and why I do not watch any of it


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Al you are right.
I guess we all knew it but we still have the vain hope that they would stop calling us stupid by selling us such shows.
On the other hand if we watch it they have any right to call us words.

Or as a bloke in a forum over here phrased it:
"scripted reality docs are the analog cheese of tv"

If you watch it knowing that its all fake and staged and still enjoy it fair enough keep grinning. But what of that poor low brainers, you know the ones where the family brain cell is currently used by grandpa or in the pawn shop, who take it for real.

Mario


----------



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

I agree it's fake, but I still like it.
I enjoy the cool things they find and hearing and learning about the history
of the items. just like Antique road show, old does not equal value.

I have a 10 year old son who love's street outlaws. for him and I, it's about spending time together watching cool cars go fast. we are 8 miles from the drag strip most of these guys race on, so it gives us a chance to talk with these guys and my son gets to learn about cars. I don't have the heart to tell him it's fake, but I do tell him they don't really race on the street.
I'm blessed to have a son that loves sports, cars and finally slot cars.

thanks Tom


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> they don't really race on the street.


LOL
Go to Kuwait
they have had cars in trees and lots of fun accidents
they also like getting the cars on two wheels and driving that way.

I think it helps them to keep the population down:wave:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

The "cool" things is......AURORA Slot Cars were on AmericanPickers, and PonStars. Nutt'n wrong with dat.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

just watched the pickers episode with the slot cars.
the best part seems to be that they are running it frequently and that might spark some interest!
did they pay too much?
did they rip the guy off?
we all know that values change more often than the moon cycles.
so it all remains to be seen.
and YES, I understand and enjoy the entertainment value of these shows.

sincerely sorry if I burst anyones bubble.


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

U tellin me raslin' aint real....aw man


----------

